# How Can I Lock Up My Toy Hauler Ramp Door?



## Garost (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello everyone. I am a first time writer and a very newtime RV member. I just purchased a 23KBS outback trailer last week. I was surprised to find outthat there is no lock on the ramp/door for my motorcycle. The RV part has a locking door (actually two locks) but there is no lock on the ramp. Any suggestions as to properly lock the door, other than bolting a padlock to the trailer? Any suggestions would really be grateful. Thanks. Newbies


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello Newbies and welcome to our family

I assume that your ramp locking system is similar to the one on my 31KFW 5er.

Where the levers lock in to the bracket there is a hole that passes through the bracket . I use a long shank type of combo lock and install it upside down.. meaning I hook the shank into the bottom of the hole and the lock body rests on top of the brack..

Not sure what some of the Roo owners do but this works for me..

P.S. You have to use a small diameter shank to fit through the hole

Wes


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

W Podoy is correct. At the top of the receiver where the arm locks in is a hole. I bought a long shank lock and slid it through the hole. The lock keeps anyone from releasing the handle which allows you to drop the door. Outback didn't put much thought into designing a way to secure those ramp doors...... Seems like it was an after thought in the design phase. I actually had to drill my hole out a little more because I couldn't find a lock that wouldn't hit the body of the TT when I tried to lock it. Anyway, good luck and if you have any more questions, just ask!

Welcome to Outbackers.com!!









Mike


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

I can't help you with the lock question but,

Welcome to the site.









Brian


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

When I got my 28KRS I didn't notice the factory holes for a lock either. I drilled a hole through the bracket and the handle (with the handle closed so they line up).

I got 2 of these locks at U-Haul they are brass or brass looking, and not too big as to slap around and scratch the TT.
If trailer is in transit or at home while you're away, take one of the locks and apply it to the rear slide out so no one can "mistakenly" open the slide out when it is not intended.

U-Haul Part # 75680

Get 2 locks from u-haul for about

$5.50 each.

I then replaced the screws that hold the hardware onto the TT because the factory screws were phillips head. Anyone with a screwdriver could remove the screws and drop the hardware and open the door. I replaced them with ONE WAYS which can not be removed easily.


----------

